# 2009 Hi Mod Super Six Frame vs. 2010 Regular Super Six Frame??



## Dean Danesh (Jul 19, 2008)

Does any one know the difference in carbon quality between the 2009 Hi Mod Super Six and the 2010 regular (non-hi mod) Super Six. I just had my '09 frame switched out on a warranty from Cannondale, and to my surprise they did not swap my Hi-mod for the new 2010 Hi-mod.
Cannondale's explanation is: " The '09 hi-mod and '10 regular frame are identical in quality".
So far my experience on the 2010 frame has been great. But I paid $3200 for the '09 and I expected and equal swap!

Any one out there have thoughts?? Starnut???


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

SOP.


They are right. It's of equal (better actually) quality. Your new frame is lighter and stiffer (even though it's not an HM) than your 09. You've been 'made whole'. The warranty gives Canondale the option to 'make you whole'.

As to the difference, there is not a lot. I keep hearing there is 100-150 grams difference between the frame but I haven't seen that in the wild. I've seen about 1/2 that. The "ride quality" (which is a joke anyway) is identical between them. Stiffness too. The HM is just a little lighter. Nothing more nothing less. Hell, I ride a standard mod *gasp* and I own a shop.

Starnut


----------



## Dean Danesh (Jul 19, 2008)

The '10 frame is slightly heavier, by about 50 grams. But it is by far stiffer. I think for my weight ( 190-195 lbs. ) the '10 is the better frame. Thanks for the advice Starnut. 

ps- what is SOP?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Standard Operating Procedure

Starnut


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Good things to know about the frame, Starnut... I'm sold on the SuperSix 3 in black and white and I really think I'm about to buy it. It's got everything I need component-wise (Ultegra 6700) and I really like a nice black and white frame. With some super-nice wheels on there it could be one mean machine.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Dean:

How long did it take to receive the replacement frame?

Thx.
CHL


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> Good things to know about the frame, Starnut... I'm sold on the SuperSix 3 in black and white and I really think I'm about to buy it. It's got everything I need component-wise (Ultegra 6700) and I really like a nice black and white frame. With some super-nice wheels on there it could be one mean machine.



Order it now..... unless you're a 50

Starnut


----------



## motosam07 (Sep 30, 2009)

i have been waiting for my supersix 2 for over a month and i hope to get it next week.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> Order it now..... unless you're a 50
> 
> Starnut


Why, are they getting harder to come by? I'd be ordering a 56.


----------



## motosam07 (Sep 30, 2009)

my lbs stated that they are a bit slow to fill orders since this year production was moved overseas.


----------



## trakracing (Jan 19, 2010)

I've 2010 Hi Mod Super Six 1 58 cm with about 320 ml on it.If any one is interested to buy it let me know.Asking $3700 comes with dura ace 7900 crank instead cannondale SL everything else is original spec.
Thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> Why, are they getting harder to come by? I'd be ordering a 56.


Harder? That should read, "are hard to come by, in any size. I'll be waiting on a 56." I've had a few guys hem and haw over the buy it or not issue. All the while everyone else in the country is lining up, cash in hand, to buy the things. They ain't waiting on you. You want one, get'er done and the shop your money and get that thing on order. Every day you sit and wait is another day some other dude has committed. I've been watching the avaliability creep out and out and out and the continue to sell and sell and sell. FWIW, they had a big container come in this week and everyone was already sold. Or at least most of them were.



motosam07 said:


> my lbs stated that they are a bit slow to fill orders since this year production was moved overseas.


Uh, no. I wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that Cannondale is killing it would it? They have a great product and people are buying it faster than then can make them. Pretty simple. You're lucky it's made in Asia, otherwise you'd never see them. Those dudes can whip out high quality carbon frames faster than we (anybody) can. That's what they do... that and airplane wings. They had the same problems last year with US made Supers... it's not geographic problem, is a production problem. I hear Specialized has *acres* of Transition frames. Not because they made a bunch, because no one bought them. Well, actually, they make a bunch, and no one still bought them  


2010 standard mod is a superior product (in all aspects) to the 2009 high mod. /thread

Starnut


----------



## nyzer80 (Jul 21, 2009)

*2009 Superix std mod vs. 2010*

What is the difference between the 2009 Superix (std mod) frame and the 2010 std mod? I found a leftover 2009 Supersix 3 at a good price but now I'm not sure if I should just go for a 2010 model based on this thread. I believe the component group is different (Ultegra SL vs 6700) but I wasn't aware that the frame was different. They also have a 2010 Supersix 2 in my size for $1,200 more. Thanks.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Starnut do you know the weights between the hi mod and non himod for 2010. I thought long and hard about the 2011 himod but could not get past the extra white on frame and fork compared to the 2010 version. Actually found a 2010 non himod which I'm sure I'l be happy with coming from a 2009 six carbon six. Which I'm sure is alot heavier.




STARNUT said:


> SOP.
> 
> 
> They are right. It's of equal (better actually) quality. Your new frame is lighter and stiffer (even though it's not an HM) than your 09. You've been 'made whole'. The warranty gives Canondale the option to 'make you whole'.
> ...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Even there is a minor change on the HM vs regular I would ask for HM in a replacement frame since you already paid for it at the first place. Why settle for a none HM frame ?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

shortyt said:


> Starnut do you know the weights between the hi mod and non himod for 2010. I thought long and hard about the 2011 himod but could not get past the extra white on frame and fork compared to the 2010 version. Actually found a 2010 non himod which I'm sure I'l be happy with coming from a 2009 six carbon six. Which I'm sure is alot heavier.


The weight diff is under 1/2 lb and IMO, the price does not justify such a small weight diff with no stiffness difference. Id get the std mod if I were you.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Dev. Yea I cant really justify it either. Actually found a 2010 non himod black and white frameset and bought it. Should have it built up next week. 





Devastator said:


> The weight diff is under 1/2 lb and IMO, the price does not justify such a small weight diff with no stiffness difference. Id get the std mod if I were you.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

shortyt said:


> Thanks Dev. Yea I cant really justify it either. Actually found a 2010 non himod black and white frameset and bought it. Should have it built up next week.


Congrats, what group are you putting on. Just came back from a short ride around in shorts and sandals, its so comfortable and light feeling. Only reason Ive got the HM is thats what they warrantied me. Youll notice a big difference between the Super and the Six. Theres a huge difference between my 09 Super and the 10 Super.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll be installing the Dura ace 7900 group off my six. Everythings Dura ace except or the brakes which are Ciamillo negative g. The group actually has been pretty flawless on my six. I have Mavic sl wheels right now but I'm thinking on investing on a carbon type wheel and keep the Mavics for an extra wheel set.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll be installing the Dura ace 7900 group off my six. Everythings Dura ace except or the brakes which are Ciamillo negative g. The group actually has been pretty flawless on my six. I have Mavic sl wheels right now but I'm thinking on investing on a carbon type wheel and keep the Mavics for an extra wheel set.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

shortyt said:


> I'll be installing the Dura ace 7900 group off my six. Everythings Dura ace except or the brakes which are Ciamillo negative g. The group actually has been pretty flawless on my six. I have Mavic sl wheels right now but I'm thinking on investing on a carbon type wheel and keep the Mavics for an extra wheel set.


Thats gona be a badass build. How do you like the negative gs and did you get them custom painted? Carbon wheels, probably hed jet9s are next on my list, then negative gs.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks. I love the negative gs. Great stopping power. Although I didn't get the custom colors thats a very cool option too have. All my components are about a year old so cant justify buying anything else. Although Cannondale cranks would be nice so I would not have to buy adapters for the cranks. I do have a Rotor bottom bracket with ceramic bearings so at least I can use thoughs also. Not sure about the wheels. Ive been looking at the Easton website. Think I'll check out the heds also.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks. I love the negative gs. Great stopping power. Although I didn't get the custom colors thats a very cool option too have. All my components are about a year old so cant justify buying anything else. Although Cannondale cranks would be nice so I would not have to buy adapters for the cranks. I do have a Rotor bottom bracket with ceramic bearings so at least I can use thoughs also. Not sure about the wheels. Ive been looking at the Easton website. Think I'll check out the heds also.


----------

